# dvd



## illuminati (Mar 7, 2008)

can anybody tell me which brand of blank dvd are best for burning movies on so i can watch them on my dvd player?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If you're planning to burn movies you've made it depends on the burner.

I have a Lite-On 20X SATA burner and I like *verbatim*.

If you're planning to dupe movies then you may want to reconsider.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Taiyo Yuden is usually regarded as being the best. Of course everyone will have their own opinions. I like Fuji.


----------

